# Monthly Conversion Deathmatch Winners.



## Dave T Hobbit

Each month Heretics put forward their conversions to be judged on Innovation and Execution in the *Monthly Conversion Deathmatch*.

This thread will record the winning entries, so their skill can give others ideas for new conversions and warning of the competition they need to overcome if they wish to wrest the title from the holders' gluey fingers.

Many for the entrants have posted works in progress, other angles, and links to their Project Logs in the entry thread for the respective months, so check those out for more on the winning conversions.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

*Winners - May 2012*

*Most Innovative Idea*
*Humakt*
I wanted to create a truck pulled by a huge carnifex. I had to rig up some form of steering, plus some squig turbos operated by the grunt riggers.









*Best Executed Idea*
*Iron Angel*
I think the way they assembled both variants is stupid. The ghost ark should be hanging, so the warriors can get in and out easier.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

*Winners - June 2012*

*Most Innovative*
Tied between...
*LegionThree...*
Ill be converting one of the barge lords to try and actually show him taking someone with his mind shackle scarabs.









...and *Serpion5*
Using extra parts from the lychguard, ark and barge kits, my aim was to create a necron Destroyer Lord with an air of arrogance. From a lore perspective, I wanted to convey a massive superiority complex while still maintaining the Destroyer motif/theme.









*Best Executed*
Tied between...
*Dave T Hobbit...*









...and *Serpion5* again


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

*Winners - July 2012*

*Most Innovative*
Tied between...
*asianavatar*...
Conversion of the Forgeworld Avenger Strike Fighter. Made with a Valkyrie kit along with some extra bits bits from a Razorback and some Necron parts.









...and *Tankworks*
Orks not being the brightest lights in the chandelier are a little vague on the concept of a halftrack so have the wheels and tracks on opposite sides.









*Best Executed *
*asianavatar*


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

*Winners - August 2012*

*Most Innovative*
*humakt*
Cyber mega nobz for snakebite tyranid looter army.









*Best Executed*
*Viscount Vash*
With the bottom half of GWs Finecast Cockatrice and the top half of a a plastic DP kit I hope to be able to make a snake hipped Slaanesh Daemon Prince to lead my Sons of Seduction Noise Marine army.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

*Winner - September/October 2012*

Most Innovative
*ckcrawford*
My Daemon Prince









Best Executed
*ckcrawford*


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

*Winners - November 2012*

Most Innovative
*morfangdakka*
Alright so a good couple of days of building and I came up with 5 grot lootas. My thoughts were that with the orks constantly building on these things that they would become killa kans or get mounted on to a stompa.









Best Executed
*Iron_Freak220*
Basically he's going to be standing while riding and pointing a sword forward to lead the other Bikers. I'm going to extend the front portion of the bike to give it a Harley-type feel.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

*Winners - December 2012*

Most Innovative
*Mossy Toes*
The Daemon Prince's body is a Cockatrice whose head was sawed off, it's head is a Necrosphinx skull-head, it's wings are Necrosphinx wings, and its arms are those of an archive Lord of Change model--the staff capped off by the scorpion tail from the Necrosphinx and defiler spikes.









Best Executed
*ckcrawford*
my inspiration for making a future Bezerker Army. A real red angel!


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

*Winners - January 2013*

Most Innovative
*Dragblud da scrunka*
This month im going different tack, 5 guard for my medusa lady (I will get one of her up too) using Dark elves and tombking sprues!!!









Best Executed
Tied between...
*Dragblud da scrunka*

...and *Turnip86*
I wanted a banner top for my Knights Harlequin and no ordinary banner top would do! I took a spare banner top from the State Troop sprue and with a little imagination and green stuff will have made a Jester head banner top.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

*Winners - February 2013*

Most Innovative
*Mossy Toes*
The bikers are made up of fantasy cavalry--specifically, Chaos Knights and Vampire Counts Black Knights. With some careful bitz-swapping, this gives the impression of a spectrum of rotting horses in varying states of decay, animated by unholy warp-power and propelled across the battlefield at rapid speeds (*cough*likeamotorcycle*cough*).









Best Executed
*iamtheeviltwin*
I wanted a Librarian on Bike for my Space Marine HQ, and I want all my HQ bikes to be special. So using the Quad bike conversion on this site as a guide, I created a librarian on quad-runner.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

*Winners - March 2013*

Most Innovative
*Jacobite*
I made a Sniper Scout Sergeant with a Teleport Homer. I wanted to give him a different looking one to the one from the Terminator Kit, I can't Scouts lugging one of those around but instead something more like this, a short flag pole that can unrolled and staked into the ground.









Best Executed
*Charandris*
The collectors chaos sorcerer on chaos steed is a very bland model with lots of flat areas, a bit boring unless your great at freehand (Im ok... not great). So my plan is to add some new surfaces and details to the model to make it more exciting to paint!


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

*Winners - April 2013*

Most Innovative
*The_Helghast*
I'll make a 3rd cadre veteran helghast... I started one, and finished the squad.

















Best Executed
*Words_of_Truth
*I'll be making an Imperial Guard Squat heavy weapon team from these bits and green stuff.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

Most Innovative
*Ring Master "Honka"*
a boss snikrot conversion using these pieces here and green stuff 









Best Executed
*Deneris*
Well, I'm going to take a pre-assembled Decimator and convert it up to make it fit more with my Thousand Sons. I'll be using the assorted Tomb Kings bitz you see scattered around the Decimator's feet...


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

Most Innovative
*Zion*
Working on an Heldrake conversion with it. I've also got some green stuff and some plasticard tubing I'll be using as well.









Best Executed:
*Chaosftw*
here is my Farseer conversion. Really Simple, Just doing a quick hand swap


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

*Winners - July 2013*

Most Innovative
*Dagblud da scrunka*
my Convertion for a weirdboy/warphead! the old one sucked and got cannibalised by himself when casting an 'Eadbanger spell so dis ere will be the new kid on the block!

*








* 

Best Executed:
joint* Barnster
*Arkos the Faithless. For those who don't know Arkos orchestrated the Seige of Vraks. He was pretty much the power behind the throne, and it was him who sent the becon to summon chaos reinforcement including the death guard and Berserkers of Skallathalx. In total this cost the the Imperium over 16 million Imperial guard as well as many space marines (Spelling is awful  )

Anyway there is no model - He is armed with a daemonic power sword and combi melta so quick snip and weapon swap*










*and* ntaw
* The axe arm is made up of a DC bolter arm, the hand from the DC thunder hammer arm, and an axe from a tactical squad box. The other arm is just a hand swap in from an old metal power weapon arm I had from way back. The iron halo on the backpack is from a servo skull, and the skull on the lower portion was from a rosarius bit. It covers up the hole from my poor drilling for the magnet nicely.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

*Winners - August 2013*

*Most Innovative Idea*
*Creon
*My attempt at a Gauss Pylon for Apok from bits and pieces left over from my Obelisk/Ctan build and older Bits from a barge.










*Best Executed Idea*
 joint *Khorne's Fist*
I... decided to create the jump pack wolf priest that will count as a reclusiarch and lead my wulfen(death company) allies. I wanted his crozius to be a bit more bulky and substantial to reflect it's role as a maul rather than a bladed weapon as I always envisaged it in previous editions.










and *Wookiepelt
*Here's my first attempt at a conversion using two SM bikes plus bitz to create a Quad Attack Bike...


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

*Winners - October 2013*

Most Innovative
*Ring Master "Honka"*
snow-trakks









Best Executed
*Iraqiel*
I'm reserving this space to turn an Emperor's Champion into a Grey Knight Brotherhood Champion


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

*Winners - November 2013*

Most Innovative
*Iraqiel*
Dreadknight conversion, getting rid of the baby carrier look for a more space marine traditional look.











Best Executed
*iamtheeviltwin*
a Mounted Warrior Priest to go with my Empire Knights


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

*Winners - December 2013*

Most Innovative
*Uveron*
Aim: CSM Khornate Lord- with 'Jump pack' to lead a squad of raptors.











Best Executed
*Varakir*
i will kick in some inquisitors for this month


----------

